# The NEW Thread! introduce yourselves! 10/12/08



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WECOME to all the new people and pets. There have been so many new people lately, it has become really hard to keep track of who's who. I know many of you have started threads introducing yourselves and that is terrific. But I also though it would be great if all the new folk (last 6 months or so) could also introduce yourselves and your furkids here (with pictures of course.) Sort of like a party, we can meet all the new cool people at once.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, I'll try this. I'm Sheri and my sweet little guy is Tucker, 20 months old. We live on Whidbey Island, Wa. Tucker is the light of my life! He makes me laugh, and he helps me study for my classes by laying on the text in my lap! (I'm starting a late career as a nurse, now that my kids are raised and gone.) He snuggles, lays on the back of the couch with his head on my shoulder, and I would be lost without him. 

I am glad to have found this site and love seeing the pictures of the other Havs; a warning should be added to the site's information, though--having access to this amount of information and talking about Havs is making it REALLY hard to resist the desire to have another one! I'll have to wait until I am gainfully employed, though!

Now, how do I insert another picture of Tucker here? I see no buttons for adding a photo to the text...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sherri, Tucker sounds like a sweetheart! I can't wait to see more pics of him. 

To add pictures, just scroll down past the Quick Reply box at the bottom of the screen and click on Go Advanced. Type your reply in the Message box and then scroll down until you see the button that says Manage Attachments. Then just upload your image. You can't upload very large images so you may find that you have to resize them. Try it first and if you need help resizing I (or someone else) can show you how to do it as well.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks! I'm going to try it here and see if I can make it work......Nope, I keep getting a "Database error" box that shows up after a few minutes of "Please wait while you are uploaded."


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmm, well, one of the pictures obviously loaded...I don't get it. (I'm not computer savvy.) Does it only do one at a time?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Tucker is adorable! Perhaps you are trying to send too many kilobytes or something?  So send them one at a time if you wish.  I forgot to say Welcome!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes! I'll try again, with a couple of photos...
Sheri


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome Sheri & Tucker! :welcome:

Tucker is a beautiful boy! His hair looks so nice and fluffy. I love his waterfall tail :biggrin1:


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

What a cool idea...we have fresh pics of Cooper that we were going to post so we'll do it here!!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

*Here's Cooper!!!*


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Is he cute or what!

Great thread idea!


----------



## Gabby (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I'm Gayle, and my first puppy and first Havanese is my sweet angel, Caya. Caya is now just 6 months old--we got her when she was about 12 weeks, but we met her when she could fit in the palm of my hand. 
I haven't posted much, but have been on the forum for a few months-it's my new online addiction
Since Caya is my first puppy, I didn't know what to expect, and this forum has been invaluable. I will probably have questions, so looking forward to more posts. 
Here are some pictures of Caya since I've had her:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to all the new members, I also have such a hard time keeping up with all the new members but am thrilled the forum is growing so much.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

isshinryu_mom said:


> Is he cute or what!
> 
> Great thread idea!


Thanks!! we think so.....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome, Sheri and Tucker, Gayle and Caya. What a cutie. 

I love the new pictures of Cooper.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, my.......... another beautiful puppy! (I think this thread will be the downfall of those of us struggling to resist MHS!) Caya is gorgeous! My hav, Roxie, is my first dog too... isn't it fun?!


----------



## familysnows (Oct 5, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the warm welcomes! eace:

We live in MN and Lightning joins my crazy/busy household which includes: me, my hubby, Jacob (20 - at college), Isaac (14), Clara (9), Elly (3), my uncle Jay (age 89), my nephew Dean (23 - lives in our basement), a cat, a Vizsla (Filson - who is at college with Jacob most of the time) and my mother (age 82 - who is here about half of the time)!

I researched the Havanese for some time before finding Lightning. I work part time as a speech pathologist and hope to train Lightning to be a therapy dog. I got him from a breeder who retired him and was unable to use him for a stud because he was related to her female. She neutered him this summer. He turned 2 this past June - I didn't think I could do a puppy at this time!  We have had him for just over a week and he is starting to adjust better - I will need to post again to ask you all some questions about that. The people we got him from are wonderful!

I have enjoyed searching the forum and looking at all your adorable dogs.

My avatar picture is one that my 14 year old - Isaac, exhibited in a 4-H photography project at the county fair this summer. He won a blue and a purple ribbon! He title it "Furry Fan"!









My daughter, Clara, and Lightning









Here he is all trimmed - the breeder gave him a trim for us before we took him home!


----------



## dude's mom (Aug 6, 2008)

I found this forum right around the time we added a second Hav into our world. I am hooked! We adore Dude, now 4 and Mojito, five months of energy and fun. I thank you all for the amazing support and friendship while I have been lurking! Hav owners are as special as their furbabies. We live in Southwest Washington, close to Portland.
Nancy

I am having trouble posting pictures. I will try again later.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Cooper is cute; how about some more info for those of us who are new...age? how long you've have him?

Caya is precious, and you are fairly close to me, only a couple hours away. Who is she from?

I'm going to try to add pictures, again...fingers crossed...
Sheri and Tucker

Oh, well...I wonder why one picture came through a while ago, but none of the others, yet Caya's came through great? Help?


----------



## dude's mom (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok...here are Dude and Mo!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome nancy, dude and mojito!!! dude is in fact a stud and mojito is just too cute for words...


----------



## Gabby (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Sheri,
We got Caya from great breeders in Tacoma. They were so wonderful--we met Caya when she was just 1 week old and we visited the litter every week until we took one home--BTW--we had a hard time picking a puppy(I wanted them all). Anyway, they took such good care of their puppies and did all the things that I think reputable breeders should do (health testing, raising the puppies in their home, letting us come visit all we wanted, socialization, etc). 

As far as Caya's pictures, we posted them to another server--we aren't sure how to post in a thread yet either, sorry.

Welcome to Connie, Lightening, and the gang (great pictures. . . )! Also to Cooper (very precious. . . )! Dude, and Mo (awwww.. . . .) It also makes me want a playmate for Caya. . .


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome everyone. What a great bunch of darlings. WARNING: this site is highly addictive!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Welcome everyone! I love seeing the pictures of all the furry kids!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Cooper is cute; how about some more info for those of us who are new...age? how long you've have him?
> 
> Caya is precious, and you are fairly close to me, only a couple hours away. Who is she from?
> 
> ...


Cooper is 6 mos old. We got him at 5 mos from T-wags in Florida. Tim{breeder} was awesome to deal with. He even flew up to RI with Cooper!! Cooper is just a sweet, happy Hav who's made our family complete!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome: to all the new member and their cute furballs. Thanks for sharing the lovely pictures.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

My name is Renee, and we got our first havanese, Miley, at the end of March. (yes, my daughter is an avid "Hannah Montana" fan!) We had a poodle for about 16 years, and he died a few years ago. He was our "1st baby". So it was a horrible experience when we had to put him down. We said we'd never have another dog. Well as time passed, it just felt like something was missing. We have a 13 year old son and 8 year old daughter who BEGGED for a puppy for quite some time. Knowing I'd ultimately end up with all the work, I thought and researched before making our final decision to get a Havanese puppy. What a joy she has been! They are really addictive though. We want to get another havanese puppy so Miley has a friend while we're gone during the day. AND I've actually talked DH into it. eace: He wants to wait til next Spring, though, when Miley is good and poddy trained (we hope). 
Here are a couple pics of her. She is currently in her ONERY stage. Notice the picture of her at the dishwasher (she knows she's not supposed to lick the dishes). And no, havanese do not come in shades of blue...she did that herself with blue marker! She rubbed up against a large board my daughter was coloring. Last week she learned how to get up on tables, and how to roll a chair to the back of the couch, and boom, she's in the living room! (she's been gated off from the living room since we got her, but she has found *several* different ways to get in) We try not to laugh at her when she does naughty stuff, but she's SO funny! I think we're approaching the "blowing coat" stage, as she is starting to get the dreaded matts. Anyway, I have learned SO much from this board. There are some really dedicated dog owners out there! You are doing a great service helping us "newbies"!! Also, here is a recent picture of our family. I wanted to have Miley in it, but she can't sit still to save her life, so we decided to wait.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a character! I have to laugh at her picture at the dishwasher, with her fashionable blue hair job! Just like a teenager!

Your human family looks wonderful, too.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome Renee & Miley :welcome:

Your whole family is just beautiful. Silly little Miley and the blue marker... and she has such an innocent face... HA! Aren't they stinkers? My Saydee's trouble with a capital T. I've never had such a busybody for a dog.

I'm sorry for the loss of your poodle. I lost my 2 maltese in the span of just a few months, earlier this year. It was absolutely devastating. The best thing I ever did was get Saydee. She really is my therapy dog...

How old is Miley?


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow...I can't imagine losing 2 dogs in one year. That must have been rough for you. Saydee is SO cute! I want our next one to be black & white. I think they are adorable!!

Thank you for the nice compliment on our family pic. We just had those taken in celebration of our 15 yr wedding anniversary! 

Miley was born on January 19th, so she's almost 9 months old. She definitely keeps us on our toes. It's amazing how smart they are...


----------



## jaeburt (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
My name is Jane and I live in Ann Arbor, MI. I have been lurking on the forums for awhile now. We lost our beloved Border Terrier at 14 1/2 late last spring. I began yearning for another cherished companion to join our family and started researching breeds about a month ago. I have fallen in love with Havanese and I'm happy to say we will be taking home a male puppy in December. I'm learning a lot from everyone. Thanks to all you generous spirits.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh my! Welcome to you ALL!! Oh crud, now that Riley is getting to be a big boy, I am getting MHS and Puppy-lust. I am resisting but MAN it's tough! I'm fairly new on the forum and have found such great people and terrific info! It IS addicting tho :biggrin1:


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

JeanMarie said:


> Oh my! Welcome to you ALL!! Oh crud, now that Riley is getting to be a big boy, I am getting MHS and Puppy-lust. I am resisting but MAN it's tough! I'm fairly new on the forum and have found such great people and terrific info! It IS addicting tho :biggrin1:


How old is Riley?? I also suffer from MHS.  Even though they can be onery, they sure are addictive! Especially when you see all the cute puppy pics on this site. And I think Miley would LOVE to have a playmate....


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Renee!

Riley is 7 months old...so he's still a pup. But... he so loves to play with other dogs! He just goes nuts when he has the chance to run and wrestle with my friend's dogs. I have to resist for now and take him to play dates and lots of walks.

Here's a picture of him in his "Johnny Depp" halloween costume! lol


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

I am a new Havanese owner from Vancouver Island, Canada. We have another dog, a toy poodle named Simone who is loving her new roommate, Chico. I have posted the only pictures we have on the gallery. I am enjoying all the posts on this forum.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

:biggrin1:


JeanMarie said:


> Oh crud, now that Riley is getting to be a big boy, I am getting MHS and Puppy-lust. I am resisting but MAN it's tough! I'm fairly new on the forum and have found such great people and terrific info! It IS addicting tho :biggrin1:


Jean
I can totally identify with *puppy-lust!* Saydee's only 5 months and I already coo at the pics of Jan's new litter. My husband would kill me, but maybe I could sneak one in while he's out of town...


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Jean, 
Riley is SO cute in his Halloween costume! Does he leave it alone, or try to bite at it?? 
Miley loves to play with other dogs as well. I know she would enjoy having a playmate during the day. But I've got to get her trained first.
It doesn't help to be patient when I see all the cute little puppies on this board!! 
IWAP!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to all the new members... hopefully I'll have more personal welcomes later but thought I'd just say "hi" for now!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Hmmm. I guess that Todd and I qualify as New?? 
Here goes, my name is Eva and I live near Olympia,Wa with my DH (Joe)and our 3 kids (Mikey 13,Kenna 9, Aiden 4). I'm owned by a 5 month old Hav named Todd who is the the sweetest, smartest most wonderful dog that I've ever known. I'm absolutely smitten with him if you can't tell :biggrin1: 
We also have two indoor kitties (Diesel a 2 1/2 yr old Persian X...and Tucker a 2 yr old Ragdoll) A bunny (Stitch), 4 rats (Tink, Trix, Pip and Squeak)and a Russian tortoise(Dax) 
I found this forum when I was waiting for my puppy to come home and I've been addicted ever since. :whoo:


----------



## dawnflower (Oct 12, 2008)

*me and Bellini Sophia Franchesca!!*

hello, Bellini is my first Havanese, certainly not my last!! we live in Louisville KY and wanted to say hello to everyone.

We are myself, my dh (who Bellini has claimed as her own) my ds Alex 8 whom I homeschool my 3 cats and my senior dog Nikkie.

Nikkie has bone cancer on her skull that has spread to her lungs, she is still able to play and eat and snuggle so we are holding on, Nikkie is my heart dog!

so hi to all from Louisville


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

:welcome: every one that is new its a great place here!!Susan Yoda Leia


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey Susan! I'm not new but I'm in Carlsbad, your neighbor! Maybe you can come to some of our playdays!!
Carole


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey we are very close I love play dates are you having one any time soon? Im not new either its just been a very long time since I have been here LOL


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow Susan, have not seen you around here in ages.. Where you been hiding?!

Ryan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey, Susan. Welcome back. Is that Leia in your avatar? What a doll!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

*Formal Intro*

OK, I've been posting and reading here for a month or so, but never introduced myself formally. So here goes.....

I live with my DH, Rico (our 3 year old hav) and Lucy (our puppy) in southeastern Massachusetts. We recently added Lucy to the family to keep Rico busy. She sure does!! And she's been keeping me on my toes through housebreaking and puppy training.

Now that football season is here, Lucy sports her Boston College sweater on these chilly New England mornings.....










Here's the whole family (prior to Lucy)


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi, 

I live in southern Indiana with my DDH (double D since he agreed to 3 Havs!) and Bentley 7, Eddie 4 and Rosie 1 1/2. We are "empty nesters". Ha! The house is hardly empty with 3 Havanese! When we brought Bentley home Havs weren't AKC and there were about 2 breeders listed in the back of the dog magazines. My vets had never heard of them. They put "mixed" in the Breed designation on there computer! Boy was I insulted!! Anyone else out there with older Havs? 

Jann


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jann we need pictures of all three of your Havanese!!! 

Welcome Rico & Lucy and their mom (don't know what else to call you!). What a beautiful family.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Oops, I'm Rory. That's me, the gray haired dog holder in the front of the group photo. Both Rico and I were having a bad hair day


----------



## mrsmooki (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi my name is Brenda I live in a country town in Australia & I have 2 havanese Puppies Bella & Zoe. I really enjoy reading all the helpful advice from everyone as being new to the breed I need all the help I can get. I have started to show bella and am having a great time. the internet is a wonderful thing Iam able to access a sight across the world. in Australia we only have 12 Breeders of Havanese and have only been in the country since the year 2000. They are a beautiful dog I will try and post a few pics soon Cheers Brenda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow. SO many new members and Havs to the forum lately. Yaaaaaaay! :whoo:

Welcome, everyone! I wanted to name you all, but by the time I finished reading 50 posts, I forgot most of them!! :frusty: I love seeing all the pictures, though it is making me suffer from MHS very, very badly. 

Miley sounds and looks like an adorable trouble-maker! lol 
Dude and Mojito are too stinkin' cute!! Gayle, those are stunning photos of your little Caya!

I know of a breeder in Australia, so it's cool that there is a new member here from there. Welcome! I know how very new this breed is to your homeland. I live in Quebec, Canada, and there are very few breeders nearby, only two in my province. Most people have no idea what a Havanese is! lol 

Jane, I am sure you will get addicted to the forum in no time. Waiting 'til Dec. for your new baby will be long, but all worth it, I'm sure.


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

*Another black havanese!*

Hi there,

I see there are many black havanese on the list too! I will try too to post my introduction. We live in Whitby Ontario. We have a havanese puppy named Tugger. He is six months old and is like a little brother to my two children 5 and 9. They run from one end of the house to the other chasing each other, jumping and playing with toys. He makes all of us smile with his love of life and enthusiasm for everything. Tugger's favourite things are walks in the woods and his toy skunk. He loves to play with other dogs in the neighbourhood too but not many love to play like he does!

I think I figured out how to attach photos but, how do I add a picture to my profile?

Deb,


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

*Tugger pics*

Lets try that again with the photos attached


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Deb and Tugger. What a cutie pie.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Deb - Tugger is such a cutie pie!!!! Welcome


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I love seeing all these new members! Welcome to you and your adorable Havs!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great more hav pictures to see! Welcome to all the new members!!!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I finally got a picture of the boys added. Rosie is my Avatar picture. The boys are Eddie black and tan, and Bentley cream. Eddie poses as soon as he sees the camera, Bentley turns his head and walks off!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:wave:Welcome eveyone, we love to see hav pictureshoto:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> Oh my! Welcome to you ALL!! Oh crud, now that Riley is getting to be a big boy, I am getting MHS and Puppy-lust. I am resisting but MAN it's tough!


But why resist MHS?

Resistance is futile! :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Deb!

Glad to see some more GTA'ers here! Tugger is very cute!

Ryan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow! Look at all the new members from far and wide! 

A huge Forum :welcome: to you all!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, since I finally figured out how to add pictures, here is my Tucker. We had a wonderful walk yesterday. Gorgeous day. 

The cat is Nitro. She is the "alpha dog" of the household. Tucker follows her orders very compliantly. She gets to drink first, eat first--if she wants any of his food,-- gets to choose her favorite spot to sleep, (he gets the second best.) They have a real love/tolerate relationship. Tucker loves her, she tolerates him, with occasional bouts of wrestling mixed in, just to keep Tucker happy.

It is so fun to see all the Havs!

Sheri


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

HI guys yea it s been a long time since I have been on. Yes the little miss leia LOL is on the ava. been traveling alot now Im back home once again for how long I have no idea LOL went to New Zealand then off to Mo, Yoda and Leia did not like it with me gone . Leia is in season right now so Im having so much fun thx G she is almost done, it makes Yodas day LOL he thinks he is slick he hindes behind our shed and she is so willing to let him LOL as soon as they see me they stop and come running in glad he is fix, hopefully I will be on more often I could be flying out in a couple months I dont know yet, Good to see every one and all the new members wow there is alot now Susan Yoda and Princess Leia LOL wont name all the other animals LOL


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Hi Deb!
> 
> Glad to see some more GTA'ers here! Tugger is very cute!
> 
> Ryan


Hi Ryan

Yes, we don't see too many Hanavense around our part of town. Most of the small dogs like tugger are some ...poo mix. They are cute too but they want nothing to do with playing ... So, Tugger plays with the big dogs around here and has a great deal of fun.

Deb


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

tuggersmom said:


> Lets try that again with the photos attached


Welcome Deb. Wow he looks a lot like my Brando.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I am in love with Tucker! How big is he?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jane, Tucker is 12 pounds. I haven't measured his height. He and Lincoln have very similar coloring, he has more hair than it looks like on the bench picture, but it looks like Lincoln has alot more. Tucker's is real fine.

Sheri


----------



## taylor320 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Taylor from Austin, Texas*

Hi,
I've been reading this forum for a few months now, but never got a chance to introduce myself or my dog. My name is Pallavi and I am a student at the University of Texas at Austin. I got my dog Taylor from a breeder nearby this past May. She graduated from puppy kindergarten in September, and she just turned 7 months old!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WELCOME PALLAVI & TAYLOR! GREAT TO HAV YA!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

susaneckert said:


> HI guys yea it s been a long time since I have been on. Yes the little miss leia LOL is on the ava. been traveling alot now Im back home once again for how long I have no idea LOL went to New Zealand then off to Mo, Yoda and Leia did not like it with me gone . Leia is in season right now so Im having so much fun thx G she is almost done, it makes Yodas day LOL he thinks he is slick he hindes behind our shed and she is so willing to let him LOL as soon as they see me they stop and come running in glad he is fix, hopefully I will be on more often I could be flying out in a couple months I dont know yet, Good to see every one and all the new members wow there is alot now Susan Yoda and Princess Leia LOL wont name all the other animals LOL


Welcome back Susan! Wow, you are one traveling lady! Good to have you back for awhile! Any pics of your babies?


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

WOW!! Lots of new people and puppies! Welcome aboard!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

*HI HAVANESERS!*

Hi, I'm Rose from the Rose City, Portland OR
Lost my two older doggies this year and spent a few months without them, and just needed to have my yard and house (and heart) belong to another dog again. I had never heard of Havanese and quite by accident came upon them, researched and decided this was the dog for me. I went to go look at a few from a litter, and actually had chosen another one, but it was on hold and was adopted by someone else. It was OK, because there was this little black and white scaliwag ruffian playing with another pup, and he ended up being the one for me. He is a dolly baby, but what a bundle of activity all the time! I love him, and as soon as he is a little older and I have him trained a little more, i will not be able to avoid MHS. 
Came upon this website, and it is wonderful. I have learned so much and I love looking at all of the Havies--they are all unique and gorgeous! I feel better knowing that owners can sometimes have the same "problems" that are traits to this breed--I thought I was the only one whose dog can't stop going after my ankles and fingers with his sharp little baby teeth! Ouch! Still love him though.

Good to meet everyone and I hope to be conversing with all on a regular basis. However, Buddy doesn't like it when I stay on the computer too long!

Here's some pix...when he first came home with me, and now at 4 months old. Isn't he the cutest ? (yes, I am a proud mama!).


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Malrose51,
Welcome! What a cutie you've got! Nice pictures.

Sheri


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

*OK time for me to jump in too!*

I am Becki, and have also been lurking for over a year now. But I have learned SO MUCH! I am a nurse and we live in Seattle WA (Sheri maybe we should chat sometime?). We got Murphy last year, our first pet. He is 16 months old now and the light of our life. I swear at least once a day I pick him up and say Oh Murph...what did we ever do without you?? He tolerates my hugs, but I suspect there may be a little eye rolling. He goes everywhere with us whether by car, boat, camper or kayak. Of course, I have come down with a severe case of MHS.... Murphy gets his biggest most giant smile when he is playing with other small dogs. He LOVES to run and roll and wrestle and tug. So I am thrilled to say that Murphy is getting a little Hav brother soon. We are so excited!!! I want to thank everyone who takes the time to post such helpful information. I look forward to contributing as we learn and grow with our boys. I'll post more when our new little guy gets settled in.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Murphy's Mom,
Hi, fellow Washingtonian! I'm envious of your coming addition. Where is he coming from?

Sheri


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

He is coming from California, I hope to pick him up in the next few weeks lane:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Deb, your Tugger looks SO much like my Ricky, it's incredible! Welcome to another Canuck! :whoo: Did you get Tugger from on Ont. breeder? I know quite a few Cdn. breeders. 

Welcome to Murphy and Becki (who is already infected with MHS! lol) and to Rose and Buddy! What adorable pictures, everyone! I love reading your intros and stories about your Havs. Sure makes me long for those puppy days too. Well, not the house training part...... ! :biggrin1: 

Pallavi and Taylor, welcome to the forum too !! Nice to see your darling Hav. What a sweetie! 

I'm Marj, mom to two Havs, Ricky and Sammy who both turned 2 this past summer. They are two weeks apart and from different breeders, but very brotherly in their love for each other and their daily wrestling matches. Love it!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome everyone!

I am not sure what to do with myself with all of these new adorable additions. Thanks for posting photos right away! We all really like that. I am looking forward to hearing more about your babies.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow welcome everyone. Buddy sure is cute.


----------

